# DIY Misting system idea



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't posted on here much,and I should really get more involved. So heres a good start:

I had an idea for a misting system based on a heavy-duy air pump. The PSI would have to be around that of a 12v dc air pump made for cars. Those are only about $20, and the adapter another $25. Then you would need a sealed container and a misting nozzle, plus a few pieces of airline tubing. So the way it would work is, you would pump air into the container through a pice of airline and an airstone(it must be pressurized). There would be an airline leading out from the bottom, that would lead to the misting nozzle. This would work best if the reservoir is placed above the tank as to reduce head loss. The pressure from the air pump would force water through the misting nozzle, and create a fine mist. A pressure switch might also be useful.
Just an idea, based off of how the exo-terra seems to work based on the pics.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

This thread might help you along.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/68155-diy-mist-system-scuba-powered.html


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

Interesting, and based off the same principle, but my idea would eliminate the need to refill scuba diving tanks. So this would work, right?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Why not just pick up a Mistking? It's probably cheaper.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

With a automatic misting system, it's all about peace of mind.


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

A mistking would be more expensive. A car air pmup is maybe $20, a pressurized contaier $5-10, And a nozzle and fittings for another $10. Oh, and a timer for $25. Total of $60-65.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm was right there with you less than a year ago, trying to diy a misting system and keep my viv cool without a/c..... I couldn't be happier with my mistking and my air conditioner.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I hate those cheap little tire air compressors. They're noisy and take forever to get a tire up to 45 PSI. I doubt they're reliable enough to actually get anything up to 125PSI.
You need to actually design the entire system. Then calculate the cost for everything. You may need compression fittings, manual and solenoid valves, power converter. 
I say run with it; I'd like to see you complete it. You aren't going to save money over a starter Mistking unless you build it out to mist several tanks; but you'll have the satisfaction of having actually built it yourself.


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, but a tire is considerably larger then the mister I would need for a single 29 gallon viv. I'll compose a cart on ebay and see the total cost with 2-week shipping.


----------



## coryh83 (Jul 28, 2012)

I understand the OP's state of mind. I am new in the frog world but in every hobby/industry I have been in I have always tried to go the DIY route. If nothing else for the satisfaction of making something from nothing. I have aka looked into building my own misting system using different pumps I have saved over the years. So far nothing has worked but it has been fun trying. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

There you go. About $75. Yeah, another $25 would net you a mistking, but my way is more manly. Plus, it has a reservoir. When you need to refill, just detach the air pump and refill it. Then reconnect it to the air pump
A good air pump, 250 psi, more than enough to operate the nozzle of the 45 psi mister. The container comes with tubing that will attach to the misting head. You just drill a hole and insert the bike tire's screw thingy (you know, the thing you attach to the pump) to the pressurized bottle, and silicone or glue it in. Then, You attach the tube leading out of the pressurized container to te misting nozzle, wherever you want it in the viv. And that's it.
I'll see if I can afford it. I am pretty poor for a teen, so that's why a diy option seems pretty good for me even if it only saves a few $.
If you want more nozzles, just attach them. The pump is good enough for at least 3. If the nozzle 2 week shipping time bothers you, you can just get one with faster shipping for another $5.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

The power converter will not work, that thing is rated for 500 mA. An air compressor may need 30 Amps.
You can throw out the timer, unless you're going to buy a solenoid valve; because once you pressure the container the water won't stop flowing thru the airline/dripline (which you forgot to buy) until the pressure is down to zero.
You'll need 2 compression fittings to connect the air line and drip line to the container. 
45 psi nozzles give a very poor spray. You really need 80 - 120 psi nozzles. But you can get them for less than $1.00 a piece at the dripstore. The Drip Store, your trusted source for drip irrigation, systems and supplies
You really need the harder 1/4" drip line sold at Home Depot. The soft line at Lowes can't hold the pressure.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

How many terrariums do you have? I just hand mist for about a year before I got a MistKing. Now I am about to get a second one for a different room.


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just two, and one is hand misted once a day so I can water the moss to my specifications.. My mom is already unhappy about the carnivorous plant terrarium and the reef and the jungle terrarium, so it seems doubtful that I will be able to get another terrarium.
And the pressurized container comes with some line. Extra line is only like $3, right? But good point about the converter. I can't seem to find any rated for higher wattages, so rewiring to a power supply might me better. And what exactly does a compression fitting do? Is is to prevent pressure leaks?
And what is a solenoid? I have heard of them a lot, but I never cared enough to find out.


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

With all the exxternal costs added in, like a better nozzle and pressure leakage, my idea is just not viable.
Looks like I'll be waiting for a free shipping offer from mistking again.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Common now, it's perfectly viable. If you have access to a compressor, you can just get one of these.
5 Gallon Portable Air Tank
Forget that little sprayer tank, just make a 1 gallon vessel out of some PVC pipe and end caps.
Place a sprinkler solenoid valve on the outlet line automated with a sprinkler controller/timer.


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

let us know for sure if you end up not doing this I have been looking into the same thing for a long time and would be curious if it worked well or not.


----------

